
Networks, Crowds, and Markets: Reasoning About a Highly Connected World (2010) - kercker
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/
======
brudgers
Preprint download: [http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-
book/networ...](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-
book/networks-book.pdf)

